# Suggest me a good laptop for java development



## itsnka (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi am a java developer.  Suggest me a good laptop for java development.  I am giving more importance to performance.  It should have a good screen.  Which is the best operating system for java development. Please help me 

Ps: i am not interested in games 
Budget : upto 60k (1100 dollars)


----------



## itsnka (Jan 7, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000 -  80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15" or 14


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: apple,  dell Sony Lenovo
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Java programming 
Web development 
Browsing


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Prefer hd 


6) Anything else you would like to say? 

Hi am a java developer.  Suggest me a good laptop for java development.  I am giving more importance to performance.  It should have a good screen.  Which is the best operating system for java development. Please help me 

Ps: i am not interested in games 


According to these specifications please suggest me a laptop


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2013)

Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com - Full HD, 3rd gen Core i7 processor - Price 65K

Sounds ideal for your requirement IMHO. Plenty of satisfied users here too, who'd testify to its awesomeness. And obviously solid ASS too.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 8, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com - Full HD, 3rd gen Core i7 processor - Price 65K
> 
> Sounds ideal for your requirement IMHO. Plenty of satisfied users here too, who'd testify to its awesomeness. And obviously solid ASS too.



What about build quality compared to others


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2013)

itsnka said:


> What about build quality compared to others


Build quality is OK. But I thought your emphasis was on performance rather? This strikes the perfect balance between price, performance and service IMHO. I mean you could go for VAIO or something if you prefer build quality, but performance-wise 15R SE is great.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 8, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Build quality is OK. But I thought your emphasis was on performance rather? This strikes the perfect balance between price, performance and service IMHO. I mean you could go for VAIO or something if you prefer build quality, but performance-wise 15R SE is great.



I5 or i7 is better for Dell 15R


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2013)

itsnka said:


> I5 or i7 is better for Dell 15R



i7 obviously, performancewise. Since it's within your budget and you need the best performance, i7 without a doubt. 
c


----------



## itsnka (Jan 8, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Build quality is OK. But I thought your emphasis was on performance rather? This strikes the perfect balance between price, performance and service IMHO. I mean you could go for VAIO or something if you prefer build quality, but performance-wise 15R SE is great.



What about battery backup and screen resolution?


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2013)

itsnka said:


> What about battery backup and screen resolution?



You should get around 4 hrs on moderate use (i.e. non gaming).  	1366 x 768 (see the specs I posted), with full HD.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there any way to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 from India?


----------



## n3rd (Jan 8, 2013)

itsnka said:


> Is there any way to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 from India?



Even if you could do that via some third party website, I'm not sure your warranty will be valid. It will be a pain in the a$$ anyway.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 9, 2013)

Touch screen laptops are required for Windows 8 machines?  Am confused with touch screen and non touch screen


----------



## n3rd (Jan 9, 2013)

itsnka said:


> Touch screen laptops are required for Windows 8 machines?  Am confused with touch screen and non touch screen


Not required - Windows 8 Metro UI is touch friendly/ready that's all. You could do fine without that. I wouldn't recommend touch laptops since you care perfo mostly.


----------

